# £25 which wheel sealant



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

One of the few things I dont have in my ever growing collection. How to use best also

Whats best value?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Poorboys Wheel sealer is very good as is AF mint rims and Wolfs Rim Guard

Bouncers have come out with a new wheel wax, not tried it though

Many use FK1000p for their wheels (awsome)


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

If for the info


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=318972


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Either try the offer above or simply get some FK1000P can use on other stuff including bodywork and a huge tub.

Bilt Hamber Finis wax is darn good on body and wheels.

Not a sealant mind.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine...


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I think I must be the only person in the world that doesn't like Poorboys wheel sealant :doublesho


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gtechniq C5. End of.

Will last over a year on your alloys and only requires water and shampoo to clean. I never use wheel cleaners and brake dust etc easily cleans off. Seal once a year and enjoy the sheeting, beading and clean wheels 👍


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Wheel seal and shine is my go to. Simply love it, doesn't bead as such just makes it incredibly easy and the water just sheets off


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Natalie said:


> I think I must be the only person in the world that doesn't like Poorboys wheel sealant :doublesho


Nope....there is at least two of us :wave::lol:


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Blackroc said:


> Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine...


+1

Works for me


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

AG EGP is great on wheels. Cleaning them is a breeze once sealed. Just use shampoo and done:detailer:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Another for Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine here :thumb:

Been using it for over 4 years now and I honestly can't understand why anyone would use anything else


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Natalie said:


> I think I must be the only person in the world that doesn't like Poorboys wheel sealant :doublesho


Me too - horrid gloopy stuff that doesn't last :thumb:


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

Bristle Hound said:


> Another for Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine here :thumb:
> 
> Been using it for over 4 years now and I honestly can't understand why anyone would use anything else


I agree with this and then you can then work out what to do with the change!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

PaulTheo said:


> I agree with this and then you can then work out what to do with the change!


Durability isn't that great though is it? I'm between that, FK1000p, slick rims beta at 23 quid delivered for 100ml or possibly Gtehniq

Also got a bullet polish polymer sealant sample to try which I might use first


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Carpro DLUX would be my choice. I've not used it but I've got CQUK on one wheel and FK1000 on the others. FK is good but CQUK is awesome so DLUX should be the same but slightly cheaper


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

I get at least 3 to 4 months of good protection and just look at the condition of my wheels they are also in another thread on here and they are over 3 1/2 years old now.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Looking good mate,great price too as I've just looked


----------



## sergeant (May 20, 2011)

Raceglaze nano wheel sealant, 2 coats, 28 weeks and still going strong. :thumb:


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

PaulTheo said:


> I get at least 3 to 4 months of good protection and just look at the condition of my wheels they are also in another thread on here and they are over 3 1/2 years old now.


Cracking condition


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Kyle, have you not seen my threads on CS about this? There really is only one option in my opinion. A quartz / nano based coating like GTechniq, CQuartz, Nanolex, Gyeon.

next time I see you I'll bring the Golf. I've had GTechniq C5 on the alloys coming up almost 18months now. No signs of letting up.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Natalie said:


> I think I must be the only person in the world that doesn't like Poorboys wheel sealant :doublesho


Nope me too. Hate the stuff.

Going to say carbon collective


----------



## benf (Apr 26, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> Gtechniq C5. End of.
> 
> Will last over a year on your alloys and only requires water and shampoo to clean. I never use wheel cleaners and brake dust etc easily cleans off. Seal once a year and enjoy the sheeting, beading and clean wheels &#55357;&#56397;


+1 for C5 most of the time they power wash clean


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

benf said:


> +1 for C5 most of the time they power wash clean


But how many miles do you cover? I've had mine on for around 4 months and yes it beads when clean but I've travelled 600 miles in a week and they are black with break dust. The pressure washer will take the top layer off but they still need a good clean. Maybe I was hoping for a miracle cure. I've got nanolex to try this winter.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm averaging 500miles a week. Pre soak with a pre wash or foam then pressure rinse removes the worst, then a quick gentle wipe with an old wash mitt and shampoo if needed and job done. Still doing this nearly 18months later. 

I tried other temporary wheel sealants and you might get away with doing that for a month but not much more for high mileage use.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I recommend any coating, but the 10ml C.Quartz is 13 quid or so and more than enough to do a set of wheels. 

I've had C.Quartz for 2 years on my wheels! Here's what to expect: 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=317011


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Jdudley90 said:


> But how many miles do you cover? I've had mine on for around 4 months and yes it beads when clean but I've travelled 600 miles in a week and they are black with break dust. The pressure washer will take the top layer off but they still need a good clean. Maybe I was hoping for a miracle cure. I've got nanolex to try this winter.


the miracle cure is changing your brake pads to ceramic ones. 

But until then, a coating would be 'best'. :thumb:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> the miracle cure is changing your brake pads to ceramic ones.
> 
> But until then, a coating would be 'best'. :thumb:


How did you rate the rotundas?


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

I've just done the GF's in FK 1000 and its good......but I'm looking into the gtechnic side 

It's win win for me, a year ish protection......I work away a lot so time saved and good product = win


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

benf said:


> +1 for C5 most of the time they power wash clean


With the C5, how many sets of wheels are you getting from 15ml??


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

FK1000P for me :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Otto said:


> With the C5, how many sets of wheels are you getting from 15ml??


How many sets of wheels do you want to do?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Jdudley90 said:


> How did you rate the rotundas?


Very nice! Lovely wax to use, looks great, but doesn't shed dust like a coating, or even SV Autobahn does.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Yellow Dave said:


> Kyle, have you not seen my threads on CS about this? There really is only one option in my opinion. A quartz / nano based coating like GTechniq, CQuartz, Nanolex, Gyeon.
> 
> next time I see you I'll bring the Golf. I've had GTechniq C5 on the alloys coming up almost 18months now. No signs of letting up.


Not seen it dave
C5 sounds like the best


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> How many sets of wheels do you want to do?


I have specific requirement for a number of wheels.
More just to see how much use you get for 15ml.

I would imagine 1 or 2 sets max?

However, I do have 3 sets of wheels for my mk1 Golf:thumb:


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

IMO, carpro dlux(got it myself). You get 30ml of product instead of 15ml of gtech c5(for the same price) and with 30ml you can really coat the wheels not beeing afraid to run out of product.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Another suggestion and the most durable i've experienced is Nanolex Paint and alloy


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

BMD Revolutions or if you want a coating CarPro DLUX.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Depends what the faces of your wheels are like and number of spokes - intricate or not. I managed to get 2 sets of wheels out of 15ml.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Concours Ceramishield...can pick it up cheap on ebay now.. you'll have enough to do all your alloys and the car too..

One here still cheap enough at the moment
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130992136335?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

FK for me big tub and you can use it on anything!


----------



## waxygordon (Aug 18, 2013)

AF mint rims is great for the money £18 I think , I applied 2 coats 5-6 weeks ago and still going good - time will tell I suppose


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Tbh the best I've used is wheel seal and shine from planet Polish. Can't seem to work out why but it just works, it lasts ages and looks good plus it's very cheap and easy to use. 

The easiest my wheels have ever been to clean is when they're wearing the stuff


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Edit: Never mind me. I've already piped up in this thread earlier


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

I got a bottle of Wheel Seal+Shine somewhere... Think I will get my Vivaro Sportive wheels off later and give it ago... 

I really need to start using my collection of stuff its just getting slightly overwhelming!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2013)

Carpro Hydr02 for me.

Apply once the beading drops off and it is easy to do during your wash.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Wolfs Rim Guard for me. Going strong after 6months and no sign of letting up coming into winter. Excellent value for money


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

+1 Planet Polish WSS


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

FK1000p :thumb:


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

1000p for me too, chuck it on the rest of the car for winter, should get at least £5 change as well


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

FK1000p! No other! You can use it on bodywork too


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

Do any of the nano type coatings last in the bottle for the unused amount, for example if I bought 30ml or c5 instead of 15ml will it still be good to use next year?


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

rhinoman said:


> Do any of the nano type coatings last in the bottle for the unused amount, for example if I bought 30ml or c5 instead of 15ml will it still be good to use next year?


No idea about C5 as I haven't used it but CQUK is good for a year if rapped up in a cloth to stop light getting to it and stored in a cool place (not in the fridge)


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

has anyone used wolf's body wrap as I have plenty left over so figured the new wheels might benefit from it.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

ArtDeShire have wheel sealant 30Ml £22 

Matt (Stangalang) 

Manufacturers section ArtDeShine :thumb:

The products are really excellent


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

zaino CS for me


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

I just applied my Chemical Guys Wheel gaurd last night, 2 coats and gave them a proper cure time (infront of heat dishes and 500W halogen lights to help warm it up). The cold temperatures makes curing waxes and sealants a little harder, but everything went well. So far with 2 coats it's beading well and looking much blacker (steel wheels looks 10 times better with a wax on top). I wasn't thrilled with this the first time I used it, but it was probably part application as it needs some heat to cure properly. I will be making a thread in 1 week to have weekly updates. I am going to run this half and half against Fk1000P on my parents car as soon as I get the chance to wash it properly.


----------



## MrVix (May 21, 2013)

Blackroc said:


> Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine...


+1:thumb:


----------

